# SNBA forum



## Fooshes (Nov 29, 2007)

All are welcome at the Scotland & Northern Britain Aquarists forum!

We have areas specific to your location; wether it is USA or Europe. You can mingle internationally as it suits you but get help, advice or resources from those in your own country!

This is a new, small and developing forum that you have to be registered with to see.

We have also added THIS forum to our links as a gesture of goodwill for the allowance of this post.


----------

